# Corpus flats snook



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

Caught this snook in 3' of water on a shoreline less than 10 minutes from bluffs landing while wade fishing for trout. Pretty cool to see them in the bays.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Thatâ€™s awesome. And if we see another mild winter they will be even more abundant come next year


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

2Cool !


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Awesome fish. The snook population these days is even... awesomer.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done! I think the snook population is doing well in that area. I caught a fairly large one a few weeks ago and a friend caught two last week.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

That is so cool. I was in Port Mansfield first week of October and to my surprise I also caught a snook. Not as big,.. but definitely a surprise catch! 
Gus


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

That's good to see and interesting. Last spring we started a drift early in the morning in that vicinity and I got a hit on a topwater. It ran towards the boat came out of the water and broke me off. Skipjacks had been giving us problems, but the glimpse I got the fish looked too thick to be a skippy, but for sure wasn't a trout.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats, caught my first this year too.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> Awesome fish. The snook population these days is even... awesomer.


I'm undecided on this......while I love the possibilities that this could become a great fisheries, I'm torn over the fact that it requires warm winters. I caught one in Matagorda awhile back and it was cool. Seeing the photos of the tarpon and snook in Sargent recently is 2cool also.

Problem is, I like colder winters, not ice storms, but just some good old fashioned regular interval cold fronts that require a jacket, gloves, face shield, etc when driving the boat. I'm fed up with 90 degree days year round.

I enjoy wearing a jacket duck hunting, neoprene waders, ducks riding a cold north wind down......you know - winter time fun.

Oh well, guess I could get used to year round shorts if catching big snook became part of my winter activity.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Now that's 2Cool


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Now that's good to hear! Opening up Packery has done some good.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought I was special when I caught it but it sounds like there are quite a few guys that fish pretty regular that are seeing them and catching a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

They have been catching some at Packery jetties since it opened I think, and heard of quite a few this summer. But only hear of one from the Laguna every great once in a while. I live here and fish pretty regularly and haven't got one, and know quite a few fisherman here and don't know of anyone getting one. So I would say your catch qualifies as 'special'. Hopefully we'll see more in the future.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

Iâ€™ve also heard and seen quite a few caught at packery over the last 4-5 years. Iâ€™m on the water usually 2-3 days a week and this was the first time Iâ€™ve seen any in the laguna. Iâ€™ve got a tower boat and see a ton of fish from up there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

ccraver said:


> Iâ€™ve also heard and seen quite a few caught at packery over the last 4-5 years. Iâ€™m on the water usually 2-3 days a week and this was the first time Iâ€™ve seen any in the laguna. Iâ€™ve got a tower boat and see a ton of fish from up there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, the common snook were all over the packery jetties before they were even completed, and there is a few resident commons there...a majority of the snook at packery, however, are the fat snook, which don't get very big...I helped a researcher from TAMUCC a few years ago, and we got over 100 fin clips from Packery in a few months...

as far as snook in the laguna, they pop up from time to time...my mentor, Dr. McKee caught a pair of them wading rocky slough years ago....TPWD occasionally catches them in their gill nets, mostly down in cayo de grullo...

lately, the fat snook have showed up at the piers along the causeway, and are expanding their range (like up in Nueces River)....the past couple of years, however, have shown more and more common snook caught in the surf mostly down on PINS....this year was a banner year, however, and common snook have been caught along the beaches from port A all the way down into south padre....it's really cool to see their numbers come back....people used to commercially fish them rod and reel back in the 1950's....the current record of 54 lbs was caught by Louis Rawalt on a cane pole using a bit of white t-shirt fishing the surf near Newport pass...

still, I wouldn't feel any less diminished about your catch, which is awesome! you're the only one I know that's got one wading the KRS! (that's my backyard, btw)...

congrats!
snookered


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

One of our guys got a 24" around mile marker 35 on PINS this past Saturday out of the surf on a fly.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

Snookered said:


> yes, the common snook were all over the packery jetties before they were even completed, and there is a few resident commons there...a majority of the snook at packery, however, are the fat snook, which don't get very big...I helped a researcher from TAMUCC a few years ago, and we got over 100 fin clips from Packery in a few months...
> 
> as far as snook in the laguna, they pop up from time to time...my mentor, Dr. McKee caught a pair of them wading rocky slough years ago....TPWD occasionally catches them in their gill nets, mostly down in cayo de grullo...
> 
> ...


Very cool info. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Worm Drowner said:


> One of our guys got a 24" around mile marker 35 on PINS this past Saturday out of the surf on a fly.


Nice! did he sight cast it? were y'all fishing with Oz?
snookered


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd say the catch is special. I've been fishing down at the coast for quite a while, and I felt special when caught my first one in matty a couple of weekends ago, a nice 26". They put on a heck of a fight.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ Sweeet! Did he taste like trout?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

heck yeah! that's right, I've seen a few caught up north too this season, including caney creek...its really good to see them coming back, and hope that it's not just because of a few wet years, but that they're coming back for real...

they're actually really great eating fish...it's been a few years since I retained one, but they taste awesome...grilled on the half shell is my favorite...don't ruin it by frying it...light, white, flaky meat, sort of like flounder but not quite as fine...DEFINITELY better than trout!
snookered


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Snookered said:


> heck yeah! that's right, I've seen a few caught up north too this season, including caney creek...its really good to see them coming back, and hope that it's not just because of a few wet years, but that they're coming back for real...
> 
> they're actually really great eating fish...it's been a few years since I retained one, but they taste awesome...grilled on the half shell is my favorite...don't ruin it by frying it...light, white, flaky meat, sort of like flounder but not quite as fine...DEFINITELY better than trout!
> snookered


Agreed! Although we did fry it with a very light beer batter ( I know, I know, but that's how I can get the wife to eat most fish) It was delicious!


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

A buddy caught a 24 inch snook in Alazan a coupe weeks back.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

BBYC said:


> A buddy caught a 24 inch snook in Alazan a coupe weeks back.


Ok, I saw Baffin, didn't know it was Alazan....good deal!

it would make sense that those things should be all over the rocks down there, especially during periods of moderate salinities, like we've had lately...
snookered


----------

